# 2006 to 1966 Bucket Seat Install



## mjbiker2 (Nov 25, 2016)

I have recently come across a pair of power bucket seats and tracks from a 2006 GTO that I'm planning on installing in my 1966 Lemans convertible. I know that this has been done many times but can't seem to find much info about it. Has anyone done this? Did they mount directly to the original floor plan or was modifications necessary? Any assistance or hints are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Have not done this and don't know of anyone who has. However, swapping out seats generally means fabrication work to make them fit. 

I found a couple forums which seem to talk about the swap. The Pontiac GTO is called an "A-Body" which includes all GM A-Bodies, ie Chevy, Olds, and Buick. Sometimes you will get more info which you can use when doing a search for the Chevelle. Try these links for some thoughts on the swap: New GTO seats in 71 Chevelle - Chevelle Tech and a good series of pics that may help in your fabrication although it is a Z28 Late model GTO seat install on second gen!!! | NastyZ28.com

That should get you going. :thumbsup:


----------

